

Many public PivotalTracker projects look as though they should be private - dotBen
https://www.pivotaltracker.com/public_projects

======
dotBen
As PivotalTracker migrates to a subscription model, projects with multiple
users can either pay Pivotal or make their projects public and free (the
GitHub model).

From the directory of public projects on the PivotalTracker website, it looks
as though many companies are opting for the public free option even though all
their tasks, comments, screenshots, etc are now public.

To be clear - PivotalLabs isn't forcing them to do this - but I just wanted to
put it out there to make sure anyone considering paying for their PT projects
to remain public are aware of the outcome.

Plus if companies are making their agile workflow public (knowingly or
unknowingly), it makes interesting observation.

